
How a Hacker Proved Cops Used a Secret Government Phone Tracker to Find Him - DiabloD3
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/06/03/cyrus-farivar-book-excerpt-stingray-218588
======
ColinWright
I find this interesting. Like clockwork, this story has been submitted once a
day, but received no comments, and few upvotes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17253898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17253898)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17245490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17245490)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17235280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17235280)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17226418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17226418)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17219734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17219734)

Very odd ...

 _Edit: There are actually other submissions as well:_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231961)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17223579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17223579)

 _So it 's not just one per day, but still, no comments._

~~~
DiabloD3
Well isn't that neat.

